# Slain Girl's Cousin Accused Of Tattooing Killer



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Treatments To Remove Tattoo Have Begun_

​​


​Anthony Stockelman​​
​
 


*COLUMBUS, Ind. -- *The prison inmate charged with tattooing the man convicted of killing 10-year-old Katie Collman was a cousin of the Indiana girl.


*Survey:* Should Cousin Get More Time?
Jared Harris, 22, has been charged with battery for tattooing "KATIE'S REVENGE" across Anthony Ray Stockelman's forehead. If convicted, Harris could have a year added to his existing 20-year sentence for a burglary conviction in 2000. Harris also has had seven years added for prison rules violations.

The Republic newspaper of Columbus quoted a spokesman for Collman's family as confirming the girl and Harris were cousins but did not know each other well.

The newspaper also said Harris admitted acting out of revenge in applying the tattoo across most of Stockelman's forehead on Sept. 22.

The newspaper said treatments to remove the tattoo have begun. A spokesman for the prison said prison officials found a medical practitioner to remove the tattoo free of charge, according to The Indianapolis Star.

The 39-year-old Stockelman was sentenced to life in prison in March after pleading guilty to abducting, molesting and killing Collman last year.

She was missing for five days before her body was found Jan. 30, 2005, in a creek about 15 miles from her home.

According to an affidavit, Harris had been transferred the same prison wing as Stockelman three days before the tattooing, and Harris threatened Stockelman's life several times after the move.

Harris allegedly slipped into the open cell Stockelman shared with another prisoner on Sept. 22 and, when Stockelman returned, Harris closed the locking cell door.

Stockelman told investigators that Harris put his right hand around his throat and told him, "I'm either going to stick you and leave you bleeding or I'm going to tattoo you." After applying the tattoo using a makeshift tattoo gun, Harris is accused of discarding the device in a trash can.

*Previous Stories:*

September 29, 2006: Guards Fired After Girl's Name Tattooed On Killer's Head
September 28, 2006: Victim's Name Tattooed On Child Killer's Forehead
_Distributed by Internet Broadcasting Systems, Inc. The Associated Press contributed to this report. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed_​


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Seems ok to me.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

So whats the big deal


----------



## Delta3 (Oct 1, 2006)

should have stuck him after...


----------

